# Catch & Release Bee Gadget ?



## sheddy (1 Jul 2020)

Does such a thing exist ?

We get bees and hoverflies wandering into our conservatory, and need a quick way to redirect them into the wild. Does anyone use one ?


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2020)

Shoo them out with a newspaper


----------



## sheddy (1 Jul 2020)

Broadsheet or tabloid ?


----------



## Cycleops (1 Jul 2020)

Paint yourself in yellow and black stripes and put a crown on your head, they’ll always follow a queen bee.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2020)

sheddy said:


> Broadsheet or tabloid ?


Bees are cultured so a broadsheet, wasps are yobs so red top


----------



## Sharky (1 Jul 2020)

Good opportunity to listen to one of my childhood favorites:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2skW43HNpE


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Jul 2020)

Such a gadget exists, they're a little perspex box or pyramid on the end of a stick. The box has a sliding flap of perspex. You put the box over the bee with the flap hanging down, twizzle the stick 180 degrees and the flap rotates up and then drops down trapping the bee in the box. 
Take the box to the window and twizzle the stick again so the flap drops open. Repeat.


----------



## roley poley (1 Jul 2020)

we use a glass to trap the bee usually against the window pane it's trying to fly through then slide a bit of paper between the two capturing the bee for release


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jul 2020)

Just splat the damn things, they won't do it twice!





Just joking, before anyone gets all shocked and enviro- indignant......


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

roley poley said:


> we use a glass to trap the bee usually against the window pane it's trying to fly through then slide a bit of paper between the two capturing the bee for release


That's what we do. Same with spiders. 
Wasps and flies get sprayed vigorously. 
When we had cats we had humane mousetraps on permanent call. They worked well


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Such a gadget exists, they're a little perspex box or pyramid on the end of a stick. The box has a sliding flap of perspex. You put the box over the bee with the flap hanging down, twizzle the stick 180 degrees and the flap rotates up and then drops down trapping the bee in the box.
> Take the box to the window and twizzle the stick again so the flap drops open. Repeat.
> View attachment 533522


Yep got one.very good.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Jul 2020)

As already said, usher them out with something like a newspaper. A large bit of cardboard can be better though. 
I tend to catch them if I can by cupping my hands around the silly bee and then release him outdoors.


----------

